# Betta Boredom



## McLareN (Aug 1, 2017)

How important do you all think keeping a Betta's stimulated is?

Does anyone here think "Betta boredom" or "The Same ol routine" can have a negative effect
on the fishes health. I think they can get depressed like Dogs & cats (Never had a cat so couldnt say) but you get the idea.

My Betta had finally chilled out after his new digs, and dimming the lights in his tank have all chilled him out
to my enjoyment.
But me being me; I need something to worry about, So now I am worried he might get lonely as I am not always there for him to see.

Toy's come to mind, as does flashing a bit of Betta video Footage against the tank as I have done before to let him know he is not the Omega Fish 

But I'm getting the vibe he may need something "alive" in the tank (besides the plants) to relate to, Rule over perhaps.
I've never consider other fish in the tank as I don't want his fin's damaged (ie: another male Betta)

What, in your opions, is the best option here. I dont want to "tend" to them more than I do him.
And I would prefer if they could live in Harmony. I see a lot of you keep Tetra's in with your Betta's

Anyway let me know what you think. Sorry if post is a bit Epic


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Betta do not need tank mates; that's something we do for us. They are also not compassionate rulers. If they "rule over" something that means aggressive behavior.

I've had Betta with and without tank mates and haven't noticed a great difference in behavior except for the few that had temperaments which meant they needed to live alone. A better option, IME, is a heavily-planted tank. One with enough plants that you can't see the Betta at a glance.

What size is his tank? That and planting determines if and what one can add to a Betta tank and hope for any degree of success.


----------



## McLareN (Aug 1, 2017)

It's a 6 Gallon. Just some driftwood and grafted plants. *Pic attached. I dug him out a tunnel. it comes out on the far right side of tank. Thats only time I can't see him

He does what you say. Buries himself between, under & behind the driftwood.
(Sometimes just buries his head in, which is hilarious). Also keeps guard
underneath his bubble nest.

I think it's only because it's a 6 gallon "cube" that i know where he is
even when I cant see him. His "Racing Orange" Coloring always give you a clue.

So are what you saying is: 

If He has ample places (ideally planted) to hide in, explore, feel at home, etc. Then he Should be a Happy Betta?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

You boy's tank would be considered lightly planted with too much open water. I realize he has "hides," but what I mean by not seeing him at a glance is about plants; not decor. IME, Betta do best the more plants you give them. Lots of plants give them areas to explore and to rest. Betta are curious so the more variety you give them the better. Even moving floating stem plants from one side of the tank to the other is "new." 

BTW, there's a Betta in the second tank. 

Here are some of my heavily planted tanks before The Great Neglect.


----------



## McLareN (Aug 1, 2017)

Wow Betta in Pic 4 is a Beauty!
If I ever opt for a "Top Billin" Betta. That is what I want. 
He is a Half Moon, yes?

Re the plants. I know where your coming from now. Plants are more a labyrinth than decor.

I would miss glancing over and (mostly) seeing my buddy , but whatever keeps him happy


----------



## csimondesign (Aug 29, 2017)

More plants/decor/hides definitely will provide a betta with more stimulation but you aren't limited to what's only in the tank. My betta really likes to come to the glass sides and look at things outside of his tank too. I will change those out once a week whether it's a non aquatic plant, small figurines, or even just picture frames. It gives him something new to check out. You could also keep a rotation of small decorative items for in the tank if you had the space. One week do a cave, the next a bushy fake plant, the next a small hiding castle. Not all betta's have a mild enough temperament for other living tank mates but that doesn't mean you can't change up their environment in little ways to keep them active. Good luck!









^ten gallon tank before my betta was added. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

McLareN said:


> Wow Betta in Pic 4 is a Beauty!
> If I ever opt for a "Top Billin" Betta. That is what I want.
> He is a Half Moon, yes?
> 
> ...


As someone noted in another post, the more plants the more active the Betta so you will see him more. You can do as I did in the first photo and heavily plant the sides and back and leave some openness in the front. I think that's the photo where you can see Clooney zooming around on the left.

All of my Betta except two are OHM with more finnage than necessary. Knock wood, I've not had a fin biter since I've been doing such heavy planting.

BTW, a lot of the plants are stem plants I either anchor or just let float.


----------



## McLareN (Aug 1, 2017)

Thanks CsiMon
I've thought about tank backing "scenes" if thats what you meant regarding the sides of the tank.
I actually do a lot of work from home and it's nice to be able to seem him from all angles.
He has me for stimulus a few hours of the day as the tank is adjacent the couch. I think he likes the company.

I think your definitely right about variety inside the tank. 
I mean it works for us Human's rearranging the living room.

I did a water change yesterday and instead of putting everything back exactly as it was, I mixed it up a little, and noticed he was off learning every inch of the new(ish) surrounding.
It's easy to forget that they dont see the whole tank like us. It's all a jungle gym sorta thing.

I like your Tank btw. The bridge/river feature looks kool.
Are those smaller fish Tetra's?


----------



## McLareN (Aug 1, 2017)

Your White Guy, and the White with Rose Finnage are both Beautiful russell.

Are all of those anchored/Stem plants in soil?
the substrate kind of looked like gravel in a few pics.
This is great if you can anchor live plants in any substrate.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It's CaribSea Tahitian Moon sand.

You can anchor in the substrate but I just anchor them or let them float. Those that develop roots will eventually root themselves. This also works with any plant with a rhizome like Anubias: Place a lead plant anchor on the rhizome and they will self-root. I have a lot of Ceratophyllum submersum (Soft Hornwort); that's what's floating in the last photo. Hornwort doesn't develop roots and will rot if planted.

Thank you for the compliments. The plantinum I bought from lilnaugrim and the red and white bi-color from Loc Nguyen on FB.


----------



## csimondesign (Aug 29, 2017)

McLareN said:


> Thanks CsiMon
> I've thought about tank backing "scenes" if thats what you meant regarding the sides of the tank.
> 
> It's easy to forget that they dont see the whole tank like us. It's all a jungle gym
> Are those smaller fish Tetra's?




You could definitely do a backing if you wanted although mine doesn't really notice it much. It's mostly for my own enjoyment. My tank isn't fully decorated yet as I'm waiting for some pieces and plants so next month it will be switch around a little. 

My betta LOVES checking out things after I clean or arrange his tank. However he is a bit of a diva. If he doesn't like they way I placed an item, he will through a betta temper tantrum and swim aggressively from one end of the tank to the other until I move it just right. 

I would definitely recommend soft bushy plants. My little dude loves to swim through and around them. 

As far as placing things next to the tank they don't have to be large items. Even just a little 2 in tall figurine or small house plant will peak their curiosity. And you can change them out easily with out stressing out the fish which is nice. 

And yes they are tetras! Good eye! I have a school of 6 Neon Tetras 5 Julii Corys and between 5-7 shrimp (I lose count). He has done really well with them. He likes to check out what they corys are doing when they start swimming all crazy around the tank in the morning and at night. 

I knew I wanted a community tank from the start so I temperament tested him before I brought him home. He was slower to flair up and quick to relax in the presence of other bettas so I felt comfortable trying it with him and he seems to enjoy it. I don't have a lot of photos yet but I do post videos to YouTube if you want to check them out. 

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCO3GMkII_sj80aEWilnMw_g


----------



## McLareN (Aug 1, 2017)

I got a new EDC spinner the other day (ive got a problem i know). 
It's the heaviest yet, so..
I was spinning it on the desk Mac was on, and noticed straight away it made his spidey senses tingle.
I kept putting it closer and spinning it. He couldn't see it, but would stop what he was doing, float and just listen.

Now it's not hard to get a Betta's attention this close but, with respect, they tend to spaz out, rather than float & listen.

I finally put it on top of the glass tank and gave it a little spin (It's bright orange btw)..

He was totally hypnotised.
He swam in a little circle same as the spinner with his nose out of water the whole time.
As it slowed down, he went almost vertical so he could follow it.
I was worried he might headbut the tank roof, but he didn't seem to want to "eat it"

I know it sounds trivial, but the way he reacted, was almost like most of us do with them..

Long story long, it's a definite 5 min out his Routine :smile2:


----------

